# XBOX Game Review Requests and Notifications



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey everyone, I started this thread so anyone wanting to post a game review can see if someone else is already working on it. The hope is that this will prevent duplicate reviews. :T


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I plan on reviewing Metro 2033 sometime this week unless anyone else is working on it.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I fancy putting one together for Bad Company 2, but I just cant bring myself to do the campaign mode.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Then do a multiplayer review. I don't think it should matter as long as it is in the title As being a multiplayer review and meets the requirements that Sonnie put out there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Maybe title it Xbox Live Multiplayer Review.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

